# Finger shooters



## ratboss (Aug 14, 2003)

*finger shooters*

I could be mistaken, but I think a fellow named Tim McNabb holds the NFAA Indoor record for AMFSL with a 2 day total of 600 with 114X.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I think Barry Reedy of Binghamton, NY has it with a 450 45x.

:wink: :zip:


----------

